# looking for help



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You will be just fine and you might even lose a few pounds.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi EnglishGirl 
welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you
congratulations with your baby and weight loss


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I am barely 5'1 and about 190..so please don't feel bad...I desperatly want to get back into jumping, but am afraid to even call the stable to sign up for lessons...jump back into it..you are not big...my heart is screaming 'please do it' but my mind says no, your too big...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

waresbear said:


> You will be just fine and you might even lose a few pounds.


 agreed.. I wish I weighed 175.. I used to weigh over 300 pounds.. and all the horses I ever rode did fine with me.. and the riding helped me lose a lot of weight, as did the chores of taking care of them.. so don't worry about it.. most full grown horses wouldnt even blink


----------

